# Breaking News: A huge step forward in the Fight for Flash



## Diabetes UK (Nov 14, 2018)

On World Diabetes Day (and I suspect, in honour of our support forum's 10th Birthday) -  NHS England announced an end to the flash glucose monitoring postcode lottery.

From April, this life-changing technology will be available on prescription across England to those who meet the criteria – no matter where they live. This is a huge step forward for people with Type 1 diabetes.

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/get_involved/campaigning/flash-glucose-monitoring


----------



## Robin (Nov 14, 2018)

Hannah DUK said:


> On World Diabetes Day (and I suspect, in honour of our support forum's 10th Birthday) -  NHS England announced an end to the flash glucose monitoring postcode lottery.
> 
> From April, this life-changing technology will be available on prescription across England to those who meet the criteria – no matter where they live. This is a huge step forward for people with Type 1 diabetes.
> 
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/get_involved/campaigning/flash-glucose-monitoring


That’s good for the people who meet the criteria but currently don’t get it. But as we are discussing on another thread, the figures quoted for meeting the criteria are 20-25%. In other words, 75-80% of us still won’t get one.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...e-monitors-available-to-thousands-more.78307/


----------



## Diabetes UK (Nov 14, 2018)

Yes absolutely. This is huge step forward in the campaign, as it ensures all areas allow access to Flash on prescription, so it helps in removing the postcode lottery. However, this won’t mean everyone who wants Flash will be able to access it. We will be encouraging CCGs to prescribe Flash before April and from April we will continue to monitor access to Flash across the UK.
As you mention, there are still criteria that need to be met in order to obtain Flash on prescription:
https://www.sps.nhs.uk/articles/regional-medicines-optimisation-committee-freestyle-libre-position-statement/

We will be pushing for broader criteria, so anyone who could benefit from Flash has access to it on prescription. We continue to campaign for access to Flash, but for now, this is a positive step again in the right direction and continues the forward momentum we have seen over the past few years with the technology.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 14, 2018)

The problem is much of the news seems to be propagating the impression it is going to be available to all Type 1. There are going to be many disappointed if not rightly disgruntled  people.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 14, 2018)

grovesy said:


> The problem is much of the news seems to be propagating the impression it is going to be available to all Type 1. There are going to be many disappointed if not rightly disgruntled people.



Including (quite likely) most people who are currently self-funding. (Though likely there'll be a bit of creative interpretation of the criteria to prescribe to some such people.)


----------



## grovesy (Nov 14, 2018)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Including (quite likely) most people who are currently self-funding. (Though likely there'll be a bit of creative interpretation of the criteria to prescribe to some such people.)


Many of the more sceptical comments I have read are from self funders.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 14, 2018)

grovesy said:


> Many of the more sceptical comments I have read are from self funders.



Because (based on my reading of the current criteria) many of us won't qualify, precisely because we've been spending our own money to use the system. (However, it's entirely possible that individual prescribers will read them a bit flexibly, and that I'm being much too literal in my reading.)

It's certainly good that the system will be available for many more, using uniform criteria across the country. I don't think anyone would dispute that (especially those of us that find it worth spending over £1K a year to use it).

And this is (presumably) just the start. The criteria will presumably change over time, presumably covering more patients (and including new systems as they become available).


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 14, 2018)

It’s about time some competition arrived. As Mrs Thatcher thought, competion drives down prices. 

She was wrong, of course, with utilities it just creates cartels. Like the drug companies.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 14, 2018)

It’s a start.  I really do hope it ends the postcode lottery, but somehow I think their will be some creative interpretation to try to avoid prescribing them .


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 14, 2018)

grovesy said:


> Many of the more sceptical comments I have read are from self funders.


Yes, I self fund, but I am unconvinced by this announcement. All it will do is remove those areas where they flatly refuse to prescribe, and simply allow prescriptions from those who accord with the NICE  criteria. I won’t get mine free because im just not bad enough. I don’t get hypos I can’t fix on my own, never had DKA, never been admitted to hospital with diabetes. I’m just too boring. Maybe now I’m too boring because I use the Libre. 

Don’t much care to be honest, I send almost as much to charity (including DUK) as I do to Abbott for sensors each month, and that’s far from a tithe because I’m a louche heathen.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2018)

Ljc said:


> It’s a start.  I really do hope it ends the postcode lottery, but somehow I think their will be some creative interpretation to try to avoid prescribing them .


Precisely - they will no doubt still get to 'interpret' the guidelines in their own way, but now not be simply able to say that they're not funding them at all  I will, of course, eat my hat if I get them on prescription at my review in December!   And I'll know exactly the effect of hat consumption on my levels!


----------



## stephknits (Nov 14, 2018)

Looking at the criteria - the easiest one to go for would be the 8+ tests a day.  Easily proved by looking at your monitor data and time to up your testing slightly if you don't currently quite get there.  Might give it a go...


----------



## Robin (Nov 14, 2018)

stephknits said:


> Looking at the criteria - the easiest one to go for would be the 8+ tests a day.  Easily proved by looking at your monitor data and time to up your testing slightly if you don't currently quite get there.  Might give it a go...


Knowing my GP, she'd query that I didn’t need to be doing 8 a day. (And that’s another point, the criteria say you have to be under a hospital clinic. I’m only seen by my GP, so I’d have to get referred back, and she’d say there weren’t any grounds.)


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2018)

I was one of the first people in the UK to have a Freestyle Libra (self funded). Why name change ? A Libre is a fantastic tool for a T1 or T2 who wants to learn what affects them. A great toy


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 14, 2018)

They probably changed the name because Libra is a well known bra manufacturer. So going round saying you were wearing a Libra sensor might frighten the ladies.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 14, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> They probably changed the name because Libra is a well known bra manufacturer. So going round saying you were wearing a Libra sensor might frighten the ladies.


----------

